# Can this film be saved?



## kansascamera (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello, relatively new to the dark room. Two questions, please.

1. I shot a 120 roll of Adox CHS Art 100 film. I use Ilfotec HC film developer at 1:31. I can't find this combination on The Massive Development Chart. Any suggestions for how long to develop this film? Is there another source for development times (besides Massive Dev. Chart) out there?

2. I shot a 120 roll of Ilford HP5 Plus ISO 400 but I thought it was ISO 100 so camera  settings were for ISO 100 (sigh...). I'm guessing all 12 pictures will be overexposed? Best way to proceed with developing it. Same time as recommended for the ISO400 on the Massive Dev. Chart (6.5 minutes)? Or less?

Thank you kindly for any help/info you offer me.


----------



## BlackSheep (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm not sure about your first roll of film, this chart may have the info you need though Freestyle Photographic Supplies
Or hopefully someone who is familiar with it will chime in....

As for the Ilford film, that's easy- you just need to do "pull" processing when you develop it - see this link for an explanation:  "Push & Pull" Processing Procedure for Black and White Film


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 31, 2011)

http://www.digitaltruth.com/devchart.php?Film=Adox+CHS&Developer=&mdc=SearchAdox does not appear to have their own data sheets on the film ... they have a link to the Massive Dev chart on their site.

HP5 - Ilford suggests using a fine grain developer like Perceptol @ 9min if you are pulling HP5.
http://www.ilfordphoto.com/Webfiles/20106281054152313.pdf


----------



## kansascamera (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you! Glad to have another source for development times. And glad to know how to "pull" and "push" film. Most helpful. I am moving forward.......yea!


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 31, 2011)

Your welcome.
I am surprised to see Adox not have their own data sheets on their film.
Back in the old days we relied on the manufacturer to provide very detailed information on development for their films.
Thankfully Ilford has kept that tradition and continues to provide that info on their website.


----------

